# water chemistry for 2 seperate species



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Im picking up a rhom and a spilo in the next week or two from a local pet store here in Toronto.....just wondering what the temp, ph, and other readings for the water need to be at for each fish
thanks
:smile:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Piranhas do not need reall attention to PH and stuff. As long as your readings are normal then your fine. Normale defines as around 7.0, nitrite and ammonia 0-1


----------



## sully (Jul 27, 2003)

Which LFS in Toronto.


----------



## chomper (Sep 23, 2003)

They both come from the same waters, so what's good for one is good for the other.


----------

